
TypeRacer Tournament Saturday – commentary by world-class competitive typists - indifferentalex
https://blog.typeracer.com/2019/01/31/typeracer-tournament-this-saturday-the-clicking-championship-1/
======
heyjudy
My wrists hurt just hovering over the link. I guess if there's cup stacking,
there can be speed typing. I definitely won't win. :D

